# Chile- Stock Recipe



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

With winter approaching and Football entering the second half of the season, November is the time I begin bustin out all the stew type recipes that warm the bones[stick to the ribs,etc.]
Here is a simple chile:
4 lbs of ground beef
2-28 oz cans of whole peeled tomatoes
1- 40 oz can Dark red Kidney beans[ the bigger of Hanovers 2 sizes]
2 or 3 medium onions
2 bay leaves
4 cloves of garlic
Chile powder
cayenne pepper, Cumin powder
Add bayleaves and a little oil to a skillet or saucepan [ will be 4 qts when done]
Brown the beef with bayleaves and drain the fat
coarse chop the onions
smash and fine chop garlic
When beef is brown add onions and garlic and heat through
In separate mixer dump in both tomatoe cans and juice and cut each whole tomatoe in 3 pieces.
Add tomatoes to meat mixture and combine.
Rinse beans well and add to pot. 
Add seasonings: 
Chile powder- I cover the top of the pot [ 2 tblspoons or more]
Cumin2-4 shakes only
Cayenne 2 shakes
the last 2 spices can adverely affect the flavor and too much can easily kill the pot start small and add accordingly.
Allow to cook for an hour or so on medium low temp.
Serve with Fresh bread and cold beer. Now are you ready for some Football?That is unless you're a Cowboys fan.


----------

